# Helix-P-Six-dsp-mk2



## Running.Amok (May 17, 2018)

well i lost my a$$ on my last auctions hopefully this time around will be a bit less brutal. 

Helix-P-Six-dsp-mk2
https://www.ebay.com/itm/332730667320


----------



## Old Skewl (May 30, 2011)

wrong link


----------

